#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Pfsense autenticando base do AD do windows 2012 e paralelo ao Mikrokit help.

## ccbsumare

Pessoal já estou há dias tentando fazer o Pfsense 2.25 autenticar usuarios da base do AD do Windows 2012 e não consigo.

não foi por falta de videos que encontrei no Youtube, mas insiste em aparecer o pop up pedindo usuário e senha, e o pior que nem assim consigo autenticar no AD.

O Pfsense já esta intregado no AD do windows 2012, por exemplo através dos comandos wbinfo -u e wbinfo -g consigo enchegar os usuários e gupos no AD.

Estou usando o protocolo NTLM justamente para pegar as credencias dos usuários quando logar na estações e abrir o browser não pedi usuário e senha.


As estações são todas windows 7, 8 e 10 Prof.

Alguém trabalha com este seguimento e possa ajudar?

Abraço

----------


## pedroaraujo

Amigo eu utilizo dessa maneira autenticando com a janela:

Pfsense x64:
auth_param basic program /usr/pbi/squid-amd64/local/libexec/squid/basic_ldap_auth -P -R -b dc=dominio,dc=com,dc=br -D [email protected] -w SENHA -f SamAccountName=%s -h IPSERVERAD;auth_param basic children 5;auth_param basic realm Por Favor Digite seu usuario e senha.;auth_param basic credentialsttl 60 minutes;acl password proxy_auth REQUIRED;http_access allow password localnet;http_access allow password allowed_subnets;

Pfsense x86:

auth_param basic program /usr/pbi/squid-i386/libexec/squid/squid_ldap_auth -P -R -b dc=dominio,dc=com,dc=br -D [email protected] -w SENHA -f SamAccountName=%s -h IPSERVERAD;auth_param basic children 5;auth_param basic realm Por Favor digite seu usuario e senha de acesso a Internet;auth_param basic credentialsttl 60 minutes;acl password proxy_auth REQUIRED;http_access allow password localnet;http_access allow password allowed_subnets;

Qualquer dúvida estou a disposição.

Att,
Pedro Henrique

----------


## ccbsumare

certo, mas no meu caso eu queria que fosse transparente para o usuários do AD ou seja quando este usuário logar numa estação de trabalho e acessar a internet não apareça o pop up para se conectar na internet.

No caso do exemplo do amigo esta usando o protoloco ldap que mostra o pop up e exige que o usuário logue novamente para conectar na internet. 

Valeu my friend

----------


## deson00

Ola amigo acredito ao menos 1 vez o usuario vai precisar logar, depois disso vc pode definir um tempo de desconexão de anos para ele deslogar la em idle timeout no server profile.
Nao testei.

----------


## ccbsumare

Sim tem esta forma, mas que eu estou anhando muito estranho que mesmo pedido usuario e senha não aceita as credencias do Usuarios, fica o pop up aparecendo até a pagina de erro do Squid aparece 

Já fiz varios teste sempre seguindo os videos que mostra o sucesso e comigo não da certo kkkkk.

O pior que executando os comando no Pfsense wbinfo -u e wbinfo -g aparece os usuarios e grupo do AD do windows isso que dizer que esta integrado no AD.

depois eu coloco aqui os parametros do AD no Squid quem sabe tenha alguma erro que eu não estou enchegando.

abraço

----------


## deson00

Qual vídeo esta seguindo.

----------


## ccbsumare

My friend são varios que tentei, mas segue alguns que lembro










Saliento que tentei com Ubuntu 12.04 e estou no momento com o Pfsense 2.2.5.

mas mesmo usando os protocolos LDAP OU NTLM aparece o Pop Up solicitando usaurio e senha e nem assim libera o acesso a internet.

Abraço

----------

